# He doesn't look comfy to me!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously? Does he look comfortable to you?


But this is his favorite way to sleep...on Daddy!


And sometimes they use each other as a pillow.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Awe! Love the last one


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Aw same here love the last one. That is a sweet picture!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think as long as Gunner is w/ Dad he's good.. Thanks for sharing. Gunner is one of my favorites.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I think as long as Gunner is w/ Dad he's good.. Thanks for sharing. Gunner is one of my favorites.


Thanks, that's very sweet of you to say.

He waits patiently for daddy to come home from work then promptly lays on him. He loves his daddy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

They always almost find the oddest ways to sleep, we think how could they possibly be comfortable but they are content nonetheless lol..

Looks like he's quite the snuggle bug 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww love the last photo :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep Gunner looks comfy. I always enjoy pictures of Gunner, he always reminds me of Rin-Tin-Tin


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Yep Gunner looks comfy. I always enjoy pictures of Gunner, he always reminds me of Rin-Tin-Tin


so you know what I mean


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Pictures of Gunner always brighten up my day (or night)!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the last pic of them using each other as pillows. Raina sleeps the same way on her bed as the first picture. Doesn't look comfortable but she always seems to sleep half on and half off the mattress.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I sit down on the couch last night and recline. Gunner was laying in front of me (where he always is) and I look down and there he is, chin up on the recliner. Seriously, what a dork!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwe... what a sweet heart. He looks comfortable to me!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

NOW, he looks comfy. Snuggling on the couch with daddy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Someday, I hope to meet Gunner and give him the snout kisses I always want to give him when I see his pictures. :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Someday, I hope to meet Gunner and give him the snout kisses I always want to give him when I see his pictures. :wub:


In the mean time I'll do it for you. I can't resist kissing that face!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce your right Gunner is a definite Rinty look alike.Gunner the chin on the chair or armrest was Daisy's favorite pose. I always told your going to get a kink. Chevy does it as well. A picture of Gunner makes my day. H3eck Im at work and now Im smiling.
Thanks Linda and Gunner.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Loneforce your right Gunner is a definite Rinty look alike.Gunner the chin on the chair or armrest was Daisy's favorite pose. I always told your going to get a kink. Chevy does it as well. A picture of Gunner makes my day. H3eck Im at work and now Im smiling.
> Thanks Linda and Gunner.


Glad my boy can make you smile. He's making me sad right now. I'm hurting bad today, feels like someone hit me in the back with a baseball bat. 
Poor guy wants to go out an play and I can barely move without pain right now. He keeps giving me those sad puppy dog eyes and it's killing me. 
Unfortunately I have a dog who will not play by himself. He'll just stand there at the door looking for me. Hopefully all the Ibuprofen I took along with an ice pack and Aspercreme will kick in soon.
I feel so bad for him right now.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's one to make you smile yet again. It's one of my favorites. I took this as he sat in front of me getting his chest scratched.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

One ear up, one ear down. That pose was bad news with Banjo. Meant I was about to get play mauled.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

brembo said:


> One ear up, one ear down. That pose was bad news with Banjo. Meant I was about to get play mauled.


Haha, it's funny how you can know what's about to happen with their body language.
This look is one of pure euphoria. At first he's all serious, kinda like he's in a trance. Then once he is happy he got his chest scratched he gets the ear look going and throws a paw on my leg. And then the goofy face.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope you feel better real soon. Back pain definitely makes everything so difficult. I'm sure Gunner will understand and wait for you to feel better. I usually bribe a dog to come coodle.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Hope you feel better real soon. Back pain definitely makes everything so difficult. I'm sure Gunner will understand and wait for you to feel better. I usually bribe a dog to come coodle.


Unfortunately there is no cuddling right now. I'm in my lumbar recliner, no room for him. 
Not sure what I did but I suspect it was cleaning the cat box yesterday. Or the vacuuming, laundry and a few other things I did. I don't know when to stop and I should. I have a bad back coupled with Fibromyalgia.
Sometimes I get on a roll and then I pay for it. Such is life!

He's at my feet sleeping right now. Not unusual though, he knows when I'm hurting and stays close to me. Have I mentioned how much I love this dog? :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That why everyone loves Gunner . He's handsome nd charming a nd a great caretaker. Sounds like you need a day off your feet!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I LOVE GUNNER!! :wub::wub:


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Gorgeous!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

aww I love all these pictures, I cant wait till my Gunner gets as big as your Gunner!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

ddrGSD88 said:


> aww I love all these pictures, I cant wait till my Gunner gets as big as your Gunner!


Careful what you wish for! It goes by WAY too fast. 
Gunner is 5 now and I don't want him to get any older. It scares me too much.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Gunner looks like an awesome dog and I enjoyed all the snuggling photos, too cute! I hope you feel better soon!


----------

